# IF Obama wins



## littlesteppers (Sep 27, 2008)

you can all kiss the first amendment good bye..it already starts!

http://www.kmov.com/video/index.html?nvid=285793&shu=1


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

I don't see any video about Obama at the link you posted. What are you trying to point out?

Also, does it rival McCain saying last night that he would suspend all spending except defense spending?


----------



## Charley (Sep 27, 2008)

not suspend...but freeze at current levels...big difference...


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

Okay, freeze. I still like Obama's response to that. "Using a hatchet when you need a scalpel."


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

Okay, the reason I couldn't see it was because I had scriptblocker on. Watching it now.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

Alrighty. Watched the videos, read up a bit, here's my opinion at the moment.

It seems like there are other 'truth squads' in other states, largely populated and assembled by workers/volunteers for Obama's campaign and elected Dem. officials who support him. Their goal is to call out campaign lies and present the facts. I'm A-ok with that as long as the officials involved are not using their 'official' time to do it. Folks on the McCain campaign can-and should be!-doing the same, even if they don't have a name for it.

What I DON'T like in Missouri is that law enforcement is now involved, and it's being stated or implied that legal action will be taken against anyone spreading lies about Obama. That is NOT COOL. Period. I would like to know more about the campaign's level of involvement in this. Are these two reporters part of his campaign team? Did a bunch of volunteers push for this? A state campaign team? Who?

I suspect and hope that Obama says something about this within the next 24 hours, because if what was said in the news report is true, then it is not acceptable.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 27, 2008)

I told you..we would loose a lot of our rights..same as Obama does Not support and ridiculed Satelits radio..either you say what he wants you to say..or you shut up


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm going to let this play out today and see what else is learned, and what if anything Obama and his campaign have to say about it. Ultimately, this doesn't sound like the Obama I 'know' and support. It's hard for me to believe that he or the higher-ups in his campaign would ever support activity like this.

My initial suspicions are numerous, to say the least.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 27, 2008)

Here is some more for you to read..I am not making these up..

http://www.pajamasmedia.com/instapundit/archives2/024910.php


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 27, 2008)

Since I'm in Missouri, I'd certainly like to know more about what's going on!! Although I gotta say it would be nice to hear the truth.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

Appy, have you heard anything beyond these reports? Do you know anything about the news team that broke the story?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 27, 2008)

No this is the first I've heard of it. Been browsing the net and can't find anything there. But I'll definitely be checking the local news this evening. Ummmmm might even send them an e-mail about it.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 27, 2008)

Who ever reported that McCain was back in Washington for the talks on the bailout is incorrect



> UPDATE: CNN Political Producer Tasha Diakides reports that Senior McCain Campaign Adviser Mark Salter says it looks like Senator McCain is not going to the Capitol today and will instead make phone calls from the McCain Campaign HQ in Arlington, Virginia. Salter says the Republican presidential nominee will continue that effort tomorrow, although he can't say definitively that McCain is not traveling tomorrow


I watched the video that was mentioned and perhaps I got a different take on this. I think these are volunteers for the campaign and not the immediate people around Obama, I could be wrong....

I think what they might be talking about is things like stating that Obama is a terrorist, stuff like that. Such a statement is open for libel because being a "terrorist" in the eyes of the law is a crime. But since Obama is a "public figure" I am not sure if a libel case would be made. I did laugh though after I watched the video and saw the report on McCain and what he said about Obama... the lies that continue to come out of that group about Obama. It truly is sad. It's time McCain stopped trying to win votes with lies about Obama and starts talking about what HE is going to do and get votes on merit, not on attacking the other candidate. I find it interesting that McCain says he is going to do this and that and create more jobs. If he put a freeze on it will be interesting to see how he manages that one! The amount being spent on this war on a daily basis is ridiculous and it's your tax $$$. I agree with Obama, you are barking up the wrong tree and Al Quaida and the Taliban will rear their ugly heads again but by the time the focus and manpower is shifted where it should be something tragic will have taken place. I am sure that Al Quaida is laughing right now seeing the financial problems going on in the U.S. They don't need to do anything as far as a terrorist attack, they see the U.S. right now destroying themselves financially. I recall seeing a show where he said that, that his goal was to bankrupt the U.S. That man needs to be hunted down and eliminated. The only thing is if he is destroyed will it only make matters worth. He would become a "martyr" to the extremist and what and how would they react? Talk about a scary thought.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

Danielle_E. said:


> I watched the video that was mentioned and perhaps I got a different take on this. I think these are volunteers for the campaign and not the immediate people around Obama, I could be wrong....


That's what I'm thinking, too, and so I'm really holding back on this today. I hope some major news source grabs and investigates this story and gets some more details for us, and I also hope that Obama does take this seriously and that he or his campaign come out and denounce this sort of activity.

And, yeah. McCain keeps telling us he's going back to Washington right away, then he seems to take his time getting there.


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 27, 2008)

http://www.webcommentary.com/asp/ShowArtic...amp;date=080927

I bet this will be on the news channels


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, we're already seeing the report twisted and sensationalized by conservative bloggers, so hopefully it will be picked up soon.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's something else I find interesting.



> Barack Obama’s campaign is trying to silence the National Rifle Association’s latest ad campaign using strong arm tactics by threatening them with possible legal action if they run the ads:



http://www.snowflakesinhell.com/2008/09/25...-of-gun-owners/


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

Appy, I read something about it, too. Some random things I dug up about Obama and the NRA, though:

http://www.factcheck.org/elections-2008/nr...gets_obama.html

http://www.gunguys.com/?p=2417

http://blogs.wsj.com/washwire/2008/05/16/h...-crowd-pleaser/

http://www.cnn.com/2008/POLITICS/07/01/nra.obama/index.html

This is the .pdf of the actual letter sent to the stations requesting that they cease showing the falsified ads: http://www.thebitchgirls.us/wp-content/upl...08/09/obama.pdf


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 27, 2008)

I sent the local TV station that first video and told them I was sure I'm not the only Missouri resident who would like more information. Guess we'll see what happens, but evidently a lot of the news sources have picked up on it now (read that somewhere but can't find it again) so I expect we'll hear a lot more about it.

Lowrise I haven't looked at the top 4 that you posted but the last one, "the .pdf" would certainly be more credible to me if it wasn't sent in by someone called "thebitchgirls".


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I sent it to Fox for them to check it out..there is also a "reply" in todays paper..

http://gatewaypundit.blogspot.com/2008/09/...t-releases.html


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm still waiting for something more concrete about Obama and the campaign's roll in this. The article you just posted first lays blame on the reporters, but the Gov. seems to be blaming Obama directly. Do we have anything solid on Obama's involvement? Any evidence on who or what part of his campaign got this going, if anyone?


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

Appy-I'm inclined to agree with you on the issue of credibility, but it's the only one I could find. Who knows?


----------



## Neil (Sep 27, 2008)

Danielle_E. said:


> Who ever reported that McCain was back in Washington for the talks on the bailout is incorrect
> 
> 
> 
> > UPDATE: CNN Political Producer Tasha Diakides reports that Senior McCain Campaign Adviser Mark Salter says it looks like Senator McCain is not going to the Capitol today and will instead make phone calls from the McCain Campaign HQ in Arlington, Virginia. Salter says the Republican presidential nominee will continue that effort tomorrow, although he can't say definitively that McCain is not traveling tomorrow


For all practical purposes he is in Washington. He could walk from Arlington to the Capital. It is probably less than two miles.


----------



## Jill (Sep 27, 2008)

The PENTAGON even is in Arlington, VA. But, far be it from me to confuse anyone with actual facts.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Pentagon

See anything that looks familiar?

Those not concerned by First Amendment Rights, you may want to take a look here ---> *www.gunbanobama.com*

Obama supportors... Why is it "okay" to have to make so MANY excuses for who you say you want as our next National leader????


----------



## littlesteppers (Sep 27, 2008)

It just ran on the ticker on Fox..we will be hearing more!!


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

Jill said:


> Those not concerned by First Amendment Rights, you may want to take a look here ---> *www.gunbanobama.com*


Oh Jill, could I interest you in some facts?

http://www.factcheck.org/elections-2008/nr...gets_obama.html


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

One of the new stories I've been able to find is here: http://www.news-leader.com/apps/pbcs.dll/a...LOGS09/80927018

SPRINGFIELD, Mo. — Gov. Matt Blunt and Republicans are accusing Barack Obama’s campaign of assembling a “truth squad” with law enforcement officials to intimidate Obama critics from speaking out against the Democratic presidential candidate.

Yet a top Republican National Committee official admits the Democratic prosecutors from across Missouri “haven’t specifically said” they would use their prosecutorial powers on Obama’s behalf.

Using his taxpayer-funded press office to level a political attack, Blunt issued a statement Saturday to denounce the unproven allegations.

“What Senator Obama and his helpers are doing is scandalous beyond words, the party that claims to be the party of Thomas Jefferson is abusing the justice system and offices of public trust to silence political criticism with threats of prosecution and criminal punishment,” Blunt said in a written statement.

On Wednesday, Obama’s Missouri campaign announced U.S. Sen. Claire McCaskill would lead a group of Democratic lawmakers, prosecutors and one sheriff “who will be proactive in letting voters in the Show-Me State know the truth in the face of the distortions by the McCain campaign,” according to a news release.

There's more at the link.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

For those interested, Gov. Palin also has a truth squad, similar to the one Obama has going on in other non-Missouri states.

http://www.politico.com/blogs/jonathanmart...ma_comment.html

http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/09/m...n-campaign.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/akmuckraker/...t_b_125233.html

http://alaskareport.com/news98/x61632_palin_truth_squad.htm

Palin's Truth Squad also seems to involve some state officials.

http://www.wisn.com/politics/17434200/detail.html

"MILWAUKEE -- Republican presidential nominee Sen. John McCain is tapping former Wisconsin Lt. Gov. Margaret Farrow to run counter attacks on his running mate.

Farrow will be part of a 55 member group called the “Palin Truth Squad.”

The squad will issue statements to voters and the media when they feel a false attack has been made against Alaskan Gov. Sarah Palin."


----------



## bingo (Sep 27, 2008)

Lowrise thanks for taking the time to find links that show all sides of the stories I find them very interesting and appreciate you showing them to us!


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

I try.





I'm also headed out for the night pretty soon and away from my precious news! Oh no! I'm sure I'll find a way to have fun, though.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 27, 2008)

Whoops! One last thing I found before I go. http://blogs.riverfronttimes.com/stlog/200...truth_squad.php



> Missouri Congresswoman joins the Palin 'Truth Squad'Tue Sep 09, 2008 at 05:45:10 PM
> 
> The online "sliming" of Republican VP candidate Sarah Palin has taken its toll on the campaign, as a militant-sounding "Truth Squad" has been formed to tackle online detractors and flat-out fabrications against the Alaskan Governor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danielle_E. (Sep 27, 2008)

You know what. Both sides need to knock it off. This is getting absolutely out of control. Obama needs to take control and tell his volunteers to knock it off as well as the McCain camp. I don't think I have ever seen anything like this in my life. All this is going to do, whoever wins is alleinate one side from the other even after the election. I hope in the next few weeks things can get under control. The U.S. public deserves better than these stupid little games that both sides are using.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 27, 2008)

If these Truth Squads were being formed to honestly inform people when lies are being told it wouldn't be a bad idea. But to use their state positions/titles and scare tactics by making threats of arrest and prosecution is totally wrong. Still haven't seen anything about it on either Fox or the local news.....but I'm watching.


----------



## tagalong (Sep 28, 2008)

> The U.S. public deserves better than these stupid little games that both sides are using.


Absolutely. Both parties take in massive donations - and then play these kinds of stupid schoolyard games... run attack ads... and God only knows what else.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 28, 2008)

Let us know what you find out, Lisa!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 28, 2008)

Still nothing on the local news that I've seen (and I'm kinda surprised that I haven't gotten an email back from the TV station I contacted). But looking up "truth squads" on the net it seems everyone has one. Just ran across a Michelle Obama truth squad so it appears that this may not be a "new" thing after all....or if it is new it's going on everywhere.

Anyhoo, seeing her mentioned in that context brought to mind something I don't think I've seen mentioned on here anywhere; and that is her "For the first time in my adult life, I am proud of my country" comment some time ago . I thought at the time that it seemed to be a strange thing to say....and still seems very odd to me.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 28, 2008)

Did you guys hear about this? Fredricksburg.com Has anyone heard of them doing this at other places or is this an isolated case?


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2008)

> and that is her "For the first time in my adult life, I am proud of my country" comment some time ago . I thought at the time that it seemed to be a strange thing to say....and still seems very odd to me.


Well, when your husband rubs shoulders with anti-American racist ministers (Jeremiah Wright), is friends with former terrorists (Bill Ayers), and worked for a shady leftist organization supported by government handouts and embezzlement and is guilty of committing voter fraud all across the Nation (Acorn), maybe it's just a reflection of who Michelle Obama truly is


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2008)

OhHorsePee said:


> Did you guys hear about this? Fredricksburg.com Has anyone heard of them doing this at other places or is this an isolated case?


Talk about my neck of the woods... 20 miles from my place.


----------



## bingo (Sep 28, 2008)

AppyLover2 said:


> .
> Anyhoo, seeing her mentioned in that context brought to mind something I don't think I've seen mentioned on here anywhere; and that is her "For the first time in my adult life, I am proud of my country" comment some time ago . I thought at the time that it seemed to be a strange thing to say....and still seems very odd to me.


Well frankly I have many African American friends, or gay friends or other minority friends that have said they feel the same way.

Rather then a reflection of who she really is perhaps it is a reflection of some rather large issues that are still abundent in our country today.

One of those things you might not be able to understand unless you walk in their shoes although I am sure those here on the McCain side will wish to make it more sinister then that


----------



## Bassett (Sep 28, 2008)

> "For the first time in my adult life, I am proud of my country"


Michelle Obama also said "America is a mean country". And really why did she say she is proud for the first time. What does she mean? Is she proud because her husband told her she better say it to make the people like her. I think they should try to keep her in the shadows. She puts her foot in her mouth the same as Joe Biden does. ie. Don't vote for someone because shes cute. We know she WAS NOT talking about herself.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 28, 2008)

Speaking in Milwaukee, Wis., on Monday, she said, "People in this country are ready for change and hungry for a different kind of politics and ... for the first time in my adult life I am proud of my country *because it feels like hope is finally making a comeback.*"

Granted my adult life has been shorter than Mrs. Obama's, but frankly, I feel the same way. That doesn't mean I don't love my country, or support my country, or think that America isn't a great country, but for the first time in a long time I have PROUD of my country. I'm proud that we have so many people in my age group excited about the elections and the direction our country is taking. I'm proud we have so many people standing up and saying, "These last X years have been unacceptable, and we're going to change that." I'm proud that we have so many people committed to putting America back in her rightful place as a strong but compassionate power, not a bankrupt warmongering nation.

So, considering I've spend all of my adult life under the Bush Administration, I feel genuinely proud of my country now.


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2008)

Here you go --->

 (disturbing video, coarse language, Obama related)
Doesn't make me feel proud.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 28, 2008)

Already seen that one.

Maybe it changes some people's minds, but I think I stated in a previous thread that religion doesn't sway me.


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2008)

If you saw it and think the point is about religion -- vs. spending 20 years listening to someone spout hate toward Americans, then I just don't know what your definition of religion is, Lowrise. You have totally missed what is the issue to so many thinking Americans.

No, it's not about what religion Obama follows. It's about his choosing as a spiritual and moral leader a man who preaches seething hate of our Nation. You do not choose personal leaders who have opinions of that nature radically different than your own.

The kind of anti-American hate and racism spouted by Rev. Wright, Obama's personal spiritual and moral leader for 20 years, is truly disgusting and I see no way it could ever be "explained away"


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 28, 2008)

Jill, IMO, one does not dedicate one's life to the study and defense of the laws and Constitution of a nation one hates. One does not dedicate so much to climbing the political ladder to try and lead a nation one hates. Obama's actions speak louder than his Pastor's words.

...and before it gets brought up, our nation is not structured in such a way that one man and climb to the top and make America a dictatorship.


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2008)

We do judge people, to one extent or another, by the company they choose to keep.

Obama keeps / kept it with an anti-American, racist minister (Rev. Jeremiah Wright), a former terrorist (Bill Ayers), and with an embezzling and voter fraud committing organization (Acorn).

You're free to find these relationships a non-issue and as American as apple pie, but I cannot.

Obama and the Anti-American Racist, Rev. Wright:





Obama and our Flag:






Obama friend and former Terrorist, Bill Ayers:


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 28, 2008)

And if we're going to play the blame game, Cindy McCain's money came from Mafia activity, McCain's campaign adviser Davis is not only involved in some iffy dealings with Freddie Mac but also went out of his way to introduce McCain to a "Russian billionaire whose suspected links to anti-democratic and organized-crime figures are so controversial that the U.S. government revoked his visa."

And, let's not forget McCain himself is a member of the Keating 5.


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, speaking of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, look at Obama way up at the top of the list of those on the take:

http://www.opensecrets.org/news/2008/07/to...s-of-fanni.html


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 28, 2008)

So, a large portion of Freddie and Fannie's employees support Democratic candidates? Employees and individuals who have chosen to join or contribute to a PAC are different from "Let's keep this guy's campaign manager on the payroll", don't you think?


----------



## horseplay (Sep 28, 2008)

Speaking of Obamas friend and minister Rev. Wright, here is a video that is short and to the point. I am not a fan of Sterns but have to say he seems to have hit the nail on head this time.


----------



## LowriseMinis (Sep 28, 2008)

> It's good to know where the Senator stands on this issue (at least today). In my book, The Real McCain: Why Conservatives Don't Trust Him And Why Independents Shouldn't, I recount McCain' questionable past on issues of race his entire career. From the many years he rejected a Martin Luther King Jr. holiday (pretty much the entire 70s and 80s) to his serial flip-flops on the Confederate Flag in 2000 (which he admits he did for political reasons -- no way, not you Johnny!) to his close association with a white supremacist named Richard Quinn, who found himself hired as a political advisor by McCain in 2000 (and still is from what I can tell) after openly praising David Duke (he called him a "maverick") selling t-shirts praising the assassination of Abraham Lincoln and writing/editing for a magazine (Southern Partisan) that reminded us that slave masters just really weren't all that bad.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/cliff-schect...em_b_99014.html

Again, if we're playing this 'game', it seems like racism isn't an issue McCain is free of, either.


----------



## Jill (Sep 28, 2008)

horseplay said:


> Speaking of Obamas friend and minister Rev. Wright, here is a video that is short and to the point. I am not a fan of Sterns but have to say he seems to have hit the nail on head this time.


Not a Stern fan either, but he sure did call this out for exactly what it is.


----------

